# Jeep trip



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

The wife and I went up to Santa Rosa mountain yesterday for some off-road adventure and lunch. I have been up there for deer hunting from time to time, its only about 50 miles from the house. Its about 8000ft elevation and still has some snow cover. We had traveled about 6 miles of the 10 mile dirt road when we came upon a newer Toyota tundra 4X4 raised, large tires, all the bells and whistles, but no winch, high centered in the road. 
Stuck fast in the snow about 2 feet deep, and looked like he had tried to dig it out with no luck. I yelled out to him if they would like me to pull them out, he looked back and said "with that?" looking at my jeep wrangler, 'what a dope', what do think Naekid. I asked him if he was alone and he told me that his buddy, as he glanced up the mountain had gone for help, I said we hadn't seen anyone on the way up, he just shrugged his shoulders. I then told the wife the pistol was under the back seat and to load a clip in it, can't be to careful you know. 
I then said just attach your rope to the front hooks of the jeep and put your truck in gear and just let it idle, no gas, and let me pull you. So I started to pull and yes the first thing he did is stand on the gas tires spinning wildly, 'what a dope', I waived my hands to stop and told him again "just let it idle so you won't smash into my front end". He finally got the message I think, and then I slowly pulled him back until he got traction. 
Well, after that excitement we went back down the road and had lunch.
Of course we forgot to take a photo of the stuck 'dope', the wife was to busy watching this guy and looking for his buddy.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Where's that Toyota guy that gave everyone a hard time? He needs to read this.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have also rescued many a vehicle with my Jeeps. I try not to rub-it-into their faces, unless they were really stupid 

One of my favorite rescues was of my friend's mid-80's Blazer on 54" Boggers, one-ton axles (f/r) and more than enough power to turn them tires. Seems he had too much power and snapped a front u-joint in the front axle and exploded his rear-drive shaft, at the bottom of a gully near a creek. I was able to pull him up and out of the gully, to the road and all the way to camp - I felt so proud bringing him home - my little Jeep compared to his big beast.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I was up in the mountains hunting one season and there was a guy in a 2wd pickup stuck in the middle of the road. It was icy and rutted and I tried pulling him first but couldn't get enough traction. I backed up the slope, ran the winch cable out and hauled him up to where he could turn around. He asked me if it was worse on up the road. I said yes. He asked me if I thought he could make it to the top. I said probably not but if he did he wouldn't be able to get turned around once he was at the end of the road. He said thanks then began driving on up the mountain. I shook my head and went home. I don't know what happened to him after that but I figured if he had to spend a night on the mountain top he deserved it.

I was driving a Toyota Land Cruiser at the time. It was the best 4X4 I've ever owned.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like Jeep stories!


----------

